# New Pics of my Roughneck and Mangrove Monitor



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well i would of put this under my other thread but i just wanted people to know before clickin that the images that they are about to view are really graphic, so this be yer warnin.

J-Rod


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahahahah AWESOME pics! wow that kicks ass


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Remind me never to take a bath in your bathtub :rasp:

Rat guts,,, Nummy!! Just what I wanted!!!
Mmm Mmm Good









cool looking monitors!!
is that their home for nwo or wat?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys.

no thats not their home, it was just bath time so i put em in our guestroom bath tub and two pieces of grape vine. they like it a lot, both will dive to the bottom and swim if i fell it up high enough for em.

J-Rod


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Badass, im guessing those are just babies. How big will they eventually get?


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

how much did them 2 cost you?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guy

yes, right now they are both babies. my mangrove (the first couple pics) will get about 3.5-5 feet long. the roughneck (the one tearin into the mouse) will get about 4-5 feet. both the lizards are the tree dwelling species that start out long and skinny. eventually they will get bigger and fill out more.

as far as the price goes, i got a hell of a deal on the mangrove at a reptile show almost a year ago. got em for 80 bucks, was in perfict condtion. not missing a toe or nail, also no tail damnage whats o ever. also i was told he was CB, and could beleve it casue he was in great condtion. a mangrove baby will usually set you back about 110-150 bucks. my roughneck i got from www.reptildepot.com about a week ago and same as my mangrove, he came in perfect condtion. no toes, nails, or tail damage what so ever. im not sure if hes CB but he is in perfect condtion. i payed 180 with shipping for this guy. a baby roughneck will range in price from anywhere from 140-220 for a baby. im still lookin to get a argus and a dumerials monitor as well, but this wouldn't be for quite some time. i would also love to own a crocodile monitor one day.

J-Rod


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Reminds me of my family's X-mas dinners








Awesome pictures man - those monitors look great


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome pics and monitors


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice pics


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks for the responses guys









J-Rod


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wow there awsome my brother would love them


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

How is their personality? Can you let them walk around the house? My buddy lets his savana monitor walk around during parties. Its great.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys

my mangrove is really skittish but my roughneck is really calm. right now i just keep my door closed andmy roughbeck just runs around my room. he just sits at the back of my room by my back door and sunbathes.

J-Rod


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

damn look at the mess! no wonder you fed in the bathtub :laugh:

awesome pics


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i think my mom would be pist off if i did that in her tub. If she was to walk in there and see mouse guts all over she would flip.

Great pics man.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, they sure tear it up!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff. Those things attack pretty mean?
I didnt think they could that Much damage at there size.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the replys

yes, monitors have extremly strong jaws (espically the mangrove casue one of their main foods are crabs) their claws are also really sharp, pretty much like pointy razors due to being a tree dwelling species. the pic of when my mangrove and roughneck are goin at the mouse is when thry split the belly of the mouse, then the mess happened







. when they get aboout full size a bite from them would make a piranha bite look like a mosquito bite.

J-Rod


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice dude


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

This is PURE AWESOMENESS!









I'm in the hunt for getting a monitor myself...I was thinking either Mangrove or Blue-Tailed...Probably going to go with the Blue-Tailed though because they are a lot smaller.

J-Rod,

Any updates on these guys? Any new pics, or VIDEOS?

Thanks man.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ugh. Messy eaters. Yuck.

Nice herps though. I'd also be interested in some updated shots on 'em. They must be a lot bigger now.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

holy god, that's a crazy lizard







- gory pics of the mouse


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2006)

JRod, those were fuckin sick


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Ugh. Messy eaters. Yuck.
> 
> Nice herps though. I'd also be interested in some updated shots on 'em. They must be a lot bigger now.


You should see bigger ones eat. They do a process called prey-shaking where they will basically hold the animal with their mouth,do a swipe with a front foot cutting the prey open and then shake it like mad throwing it's (um,how do I put this) internals around like a fat man throwing candy wrappers. I've cleaned "innards" off of cage walls 4 feet above my monitors.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

sweet.. BTW where do you keep 10 feet of lizard?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

nice varanus


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Those are some killer pics, nasty but cool.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

is that tub there home?


----------

